# Black Snake at Doorstep



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2012)

My friend saw a *black* snake at his doorstep when he got home.  He accidentally stepped on it, and it got away.  I didn't think too much of it, but will send him a prayer to say and told him to read Psalm 91.  He's a Christian.  I was wondering if there is anything more he should do?  I told him he'll be fine, but just in case, I thought I'd ask you ladies.

TIA.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 27, 2012)

it's good that he STEPPED on it even without knowing...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> My friend saw a *black* snake at his doorstep when he got home.  He accidentally stepped on it, and it got away.  I didn't think too much of it, but will send him a prayer to say and told him to read Psalm 91.  He's a Christian.  I was wondering if there is anything more he should do?  I told him he'll be fine, but just in case, I thought I'd ask you ladies.
> 
> TIA.



When I think of snakes, I think of Paul, who when biten by a viper, Paul just shook it off and into the fire.   That was the end of the snake, yet not the end of Paul.    (See Acts 28, verse 3.... Awesome ! ! !)

Snakes are everywhere, all sizes, all colours and upon their bellies they have been commanded by God to crawl and exist upon the earth.    Believe or not, when your friend stepped on the snake, he was in full authority over it, for God has said that the enemy is *under our feet*.     

Jesus said that we would trample on serpents and scorpians... and *that Nothing shall be any means... hurt us.     *:woohoo2:   

_18 And He said to them, “I saw Satan fall like lightning from heaven. 

19 Behold, I give you the authority to trample on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy, and nothing shall by any means hurt you. 

20 Nevertheless do not rejoice in this, that the spirits are subject to you, but rather[f] rejoice because your names are written in heaven.”_ 

Luke 10:18-20


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> it's good that he STEPPED on it even without knowing...



We think a like...


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2012)

Try not to get caught up in superstition on this...it's a snake.. if it's black, sounds like a rat snake and he may want to see if he has rats. Snakes are good for the balance of the outdoor environs and help keep varmin away. I won't get too spiritual with this.. lol 

But glad he wasn't harmed!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

Laela said:


> Try not to get caught up in superstition on this...it's a snake.. if it's black, sounds like a rat snake and he may want to see if he has rats. Snakes are good for the balance of the outdoor environs and help keep varmin away. I won't get too spiritual with this.. lol
> 
> But glad he wasn't harmed!



I didn't know that about black snakes... they eat rats.   

ewwwwwww  *shudder*


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Shimmie, yes I know a wildlife dude LOL

As far as the snake, the animal, God protects us from all creatures... He sees them before we do


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *it's good that he STEPPED on it even without knowing...*





Shimmie said:


> When I think of snakes, I think of Paul, who when biten by a viper, Paul just shook it off and into the fire.   That was the end of the snake, yet not the end of Paul.    (See Acts 28, verse 3.... Awesome ! ! !)
> 
> Snakes are everywhere, all sizes, all colours and upon their bellies they have been commanded by God to crawl and exist upon the earth.    *Believe or not, when your friend stepped on the snake, he was in full authority over it, for God has said that the enemy is under our feet.     *
> 
> ...



  I was thinking the same thing: that it's good he stepped on it.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2012)

Laela said:


> Try not to get caught up in superstition on this...it's a snake.. if it's black, sounds like a rat snake and he may want to see if he has rats. Snakes are good for the balance of the outdoor environs and help keep varmin away. I won't get too spiritual with this.. lol
> 
> But glad he wasn't harmed!



Thanks.  I'll tell him to check for rats, though he's pretty certain his house is straight.  Maybe it came from his neighbor's place.  Ah well.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 27, 2012)

tell him to follow up with a prayer, for nothing pray, when in doubt pray, at all times pray..


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

Laela said:


> Hey Shimmie, yes I know a wildlife dude LOL
> 
> As far as the snake, the animal, God protects us from all creatures... He sees them before we do



Hey Laela, in my home in Florida... Snakes are everywhere.  Also, plenty of hawks and some other huge birds.   You'll find carcases of little birds and kittens in yards... it's a feast.   

However Chloe, (the family 'baby' our Sh'suu dog) comes and goes as she pleases.   Of course we don't allow her to stay out too long in the yard at night.   We don't want a Toto scene from the wizard of oz movie when those flying monkeys carried Toto up in the air...

Lemme  stop...   

I think I posted in your 'Rattlesnake' thread about the snake in my laundry room and I refused to move until my clothes were in the dryer.   I had other things to do then to have snake hold me up from drying my clothes.  

I did a little 'shimmie' of course   (cause it did catch me unawares) , but that thing had to go and  move outta' my way.  I prayed for Holy Spirit to show me what to do.   The snake moved right back into the crack of the basement wall.     

NOW that's the power of God looking out for us and prayer.   

Don't mess with me... I got Jesus!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks.  I'll tell him to check for rats, though he's pretty certain his house is straight.  Maybe it came from his neighbor's place.  Ah well.



Snakes are everywhere, Babydoll...  Different types for different environments, but they are everywhere.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing: that it's good he stepped on it.



  Yep....    Step right on them little critters... and make a new  belt.


----------



## auparavant (Apr 27, 2012)

All those pythons in Florida and moving into Louisiana...shudder. Cleaning out a relative's home...we lifted up the basement couch..and lo and behold, it had fallen down on a snake. LOL. It was dead. At first, we thought it was evidence the snake was still there and had shed its skin. My baby girl picked it up (don't ask...that child wants a snake as a pet) and remarked that the skeleton was all there as well. EWWWWWW So, whoever arranged the furniture placed it right on a snake. I'm sure they were spraying Lysol for the smell without realizing that it wasn't stale popcorn during the movie. 

I hate snakes.  I also hate mice.  But I love bald eagles and hawks...and we have a lot of those around here.  Sometimes, it might be a sign...but like another said, don't fall into superstitution.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

auparavant said:


> All those pythons in Florida and moving into Louisiana...shudder. Cleaning out a relative's home...we lifted up the basement couch..and lo and behold, it had fallen down on a snake. LOL. It was dead. At first, we thought it was evidence the snake was still there and had shed its skin. My baby girl picked it up (don't ask...that child wants a snake as a pet) and remarked that the skeleton was all there as well. EWWWWWW So, whoever arranged the furniture placed it right on a snake. I'm sure they were spraying Lysol for the smell without realizing that it wasn't stale popcorn during the movie.
> 
> I hate snakes.  I also hate mice.  But I love bald eagles and hawks...and we have a lot of those around here.  Sometimes, it might be a sign...but like another said, don't fall into superstitution.



 @ stale popcorn .... 

I live in a very quiet wooded area and animals are very previlent.  Deer, foxes, hawks, snakes and we also have owls and a very noisy woodpecker...  

The owls keep the rodents away.  I've learned to truly appreciate them for that.  I go for long walks all the time, allseasons and often We will see what the owls cough up..the rodent heads.       

Food chain...... Yea, but it's still eeeeeewwwwwwwllll


----------



## auparavant (Apr 27, 2012)

An evil black snake is trying to get to my doorstep...I rebuke it in Jesus' Mighty NAME!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^Amen! ^^^


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> When I think of snakes, I think of Paul, who when biten by a viper, Paul just shook it off and into the fire.   That was the end of the snake, yet not the end of Paul.    (See Acts 28, verse 3.... Awesome ! ! !)
> 
> Snakes are everywhere, all sizes, all colours and upon their bellies they have been commanded by God to crawl and exist upon the earth.    Believe or not, when your friend stepped on the snake, he was in full authority over it, for God has said that the enemy is *under our feet*.
> 
> ...



Shimmie

By the way, Shimmie, this is really good Scripture. Thank you. I will pass it along to him so that he stops worrying.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

auparavant said:


> An evil black snake is trying to get to my doorstep...I rebuke it in Jesus' Mighty NAME!!!!



Scripture.. .

*No plaque will come near thy dwelling...*

<< Psalm 91 >>
King James Version   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. 

2I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust. 

3Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence. 

4He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler. 

5Thou shalt not be afraid for the terror by night; nor for the arrow that flieth by day; 

6Nor for the pestilence that walketh in darkness; nor for the destruction that wasteth at noonday. 

7A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand; but it shall not come nigh thee. 

8Only with thine eyes shalt thou behold and see the reward of the wicked. 

9Because thou hast made the LORD, which is my refuge, even the most High, thy habitation; 

*10There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling. *

11For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways. 

12They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone. 

*
13Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder: the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet. *

14Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him: I will set him on high, because he hath known my name. 

15He shall call upon me, and I will answer him: I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honour him. 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

*You have authority over every creeping thing that creeps over the earth.  *

_And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and *let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth*._  Genesis 1:26


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Shimmie
> 
> By the way, Shimmie, this is really good Scripture. Thank you. I will pass it along to him so that he stops worrying.



Tell your friend that you know a lady who lives in the woods with all kinds of animals, it's a regular animal kingdom.    I would post a picture of the snake that was in my basement...   

A few days after I 'seen' it... lol: @  'seen it')...  Any hoo...  a few days later I was walking home and saw the snake flatten in the street.   

In all seriousness... tell your friend that 'Black' is truely beautiful.   For some reason, anything that's Black has to have some kind of 'woogie hoogie' attached to it;  i.e. black cats, dark shadows, black snakes.    That snake that he saw means nothing except that it was a black snake.  That's all.

There a plenty of them in new development areas, where new homes have been built.   They love gardens.   My grandparents used to see them all the time in their garden areas.   One hit with a shovel or garden rake, that was it for the snakes.   

How old is your friend?   Has he shared why he is so concerned?   Has someone threatened him and he thinks they've put something like a wooggie on him?  That's nothing to fear....


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Tell your friend that you know a lady who lives in the woods with all kinds of animals, it's a regular animal kingdom.    I would post a picture of the snake that was in my basement...
> 
> A few days after I 'seen' it... lol: @  'seen it')...  Any hoo...  a few days later I was walking home and saw the snake flatten in the street.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Shimmie.  I'll tell him.   (I don't get where the "black" being bad came from either.)

He's 30 going on 31.  It kind of surprised me when he called the next day shaken up.  I might probe him a little more, but I think he was scared because his neighbor planted the fear in his head.  (I recall him saying his neighbor said something to him, but I can't remember what was said.)  I also probably contributed (unknowingly) when I asked him to pray before going to bed that night.  But then again, I also told him that he would be just fine that night and that he is covered by the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 29, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks, Shimmie.  I'll tell him.   (I don't get where the "black" being bad came from either.)
> 
> He's 30 going on 31.  It kind of surprised me when he called the next day shaken up.  I might probe him a little more, but I think he was scared because his neighbor planted the fear in his head.  (I recall him saying his neighbor said something to him, but I can't remember what was said.)  I also probably contributed (unknowingly) when I asked him to pray before going to bed that night.  But then again, I also told him that he would be just fine that night and that he is covered by the Lord.



He's really blessed to have you as a friend... your heart for God stronger than his fear of snakes...


----------

